# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  ATI Bubble Master 200 ou Deltec APF 600 para aqua de 400l

## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boa noite :Olá:  

Tenho o meu aqua de 400l com um escumador Aquamedic turboflotor blue 1000 mas não estou satisfeita com o aspecto do aqua. Tem muita sujidade a flutuar e em cima das rochas e corais.
http://www.aqua-medic.de/seawater/en...ue%201000%20A/

Estava a pensar num ATI Bubble Master 200 ou num Deltec APF 600. O que acham? 
São melhores do que aquele que eu tenho?
Entre o Ati e o Deltec quais os prós e contras?

Aguardo a vossa colaboração! :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa noite 
> 
> Tenho o meu aqua de 400l com um escumador Aquamedic turboflotor blue 1000 mas não estou satisfeita com o aspecto do aqua. Tem muita sujidade a flutuar e em cima das rochas e corais.
> http://www.aqua-medic.de/seawater/en...ue%201000%20A/
> 
> Estava a pensar num ATI Bubble Master 200 ou num Deltec APF 600. O que acham? 
> São melhores do que aquele que eu tenho?
> Entre o Ati e o Deltec quais os prós e contras?
> 
> Aguardo a vossa colaboração!



Olá Ana

O não estares satisfeita com o desempenho do escumador é uma coisa, agora atribuires ao mesmo a tal sujidade a flutuar e em cima das rochas e corais é outra.
Ou seja para que essa mesma sujidade possa ir para a sump, para que seja absorvida pelo escumador, terás que ter uma circulação muito bem disposta, de forma a que não haja zonas mortas no teu sistema, de forma a que te leve esses mesmos detritos para a sump.
Estive a ver no teu setup e nao refere qual a circulação que possuis, no entanto deves rever possivelmente a disposição das tuas bombas ou mesmo fazer um upgrade.
Agora em relação ao escumador, e falando por experiência minha, já tive um aquamedic e um Ati bubble master 200, e a diferença é abismal, não tem nada a ver.
Neste momento tenho um sistema com 380 litros brutos e tenho um Ati BM 250, estou muito satisfeito com o seu desempenho.
Em relação ao APF 600 não te posso dizer nada sobre o mesmo , pois nunca tive nenhum, além de a Deltec ser uma excelente marca no que respeita a escumadores e bombas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Ana :Olá: ,

Estou de acordo com o que o Paulo disse. A circulação é de facto um ponto chave em qualquer aquário, e na minha opinião dos mais complicados de obter com sucesso...cada aquário obriga a um tipo circulação diferente, e de disposição de bombas diferente.

Quanto ao escumador, tendo em conta apenas as marcas que falas a minha aposta seria ou no Deltec 701 ou no ATI BM250.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Da experiência que tenho a Deltec tem mais fiabilidade e melhor acabamento, ambas as marcas dão conta do recado. Tal como uma das sugestões dadas pelo Ricardo Santos, o Deltec 701 será uma boa escolha. Pessoalmente uso dois Deltec APF 600 para um cubicagem ligeiramente superior.
Relativamente a detritos acumulados, como já foi dito, a circulação do sistema terá de ser revista.

Atenciosamente :Xmascheers: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Morais

Boas,eu tinha no meu sistema um AP600 e agora tenho um AP 701 e tanto um como o outro dão resultados fantasticos,o 701 então nem se fala,é mesmo brutal,tem uma capacidade fora de normal,eu por experiencia posso-te recomendar os Deltec.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana
> 
> O não estares satisfeita com o desempenho do escumador é uma coisa, agora atribuires ao mesmo a tal sujidade a flutuar e em cima das rochas e corais é outra.
> Ou seja para que essa mesma sujidade possa ir para a sump, para que seja absorvida pelo escumador, terás que ter uma circulação muito bem disposta, de forma a que não haja zonas mortas no teu sistema, de forma a que te leve esses mesmos detritos para a sump.
> Estive a ver no teu setup e nao refere qual a circulação que possuis, no entanto deves rever possivelmente a disposição das tuas bombas ou mesmo fazer um upgrade.
> Agora em relação ao escumador, e falando por experiência minha, já tive um aquamedic e um Ati bubble master 200, e a diferença é abismal, não tem nada a ver.
> Neste momento tenho um sistema com 380 litros brutos e tenho um Ati BM 250, estou muito satisfeito com o seu desempenho.
> Em relação ao APF 600 não te posso dizer nada sobre o mesmo , pois nunca tive nenhum, além de a Deltec ser uma excelente marca no que respeita a escumadores e bombas.


Ola Paulo :Olá:  
tenho bombas seio e são para substituir. Não sei ainda quais as que vou comprar. Estou inclinada para 2 tunze stream com controlador mas não sei se são suficientes! Quais as que tens no teu?
Tens muitos peixes no teu aqua? porque é que escolheste o 250 em detrimento do 200?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Viva
> Da experiência que tenho a Deltec tem mais fiabilidade e melhor acabamento, ambas as marcas dão conta do recado. Tal como uma das sugestões dadas pelo Ricardo Santos, o Deltec 701 será uma boa escolha. Pessoalmente uso dois Deltec APF 600 para um cubicagem ligeiramente superior.
> Relativamente a detritos acumulados, como já foi dito, a circulação do sistema terá de ser revista.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno





> Olá Ana,
> 
> Estou de acordo com o que o Paulo disse. A circulação é de facto um ponto chave em qualquer aquário, e na minha opinião dos mais complicados de obter com sucesso...cada aquário obriga a um tipo circulação diferente, e de disposição de bombas diferente.
> 
> Quanto ao escumador, tendo em conta apenas as marcas que falas a minha aposta seria ou no Deltec 701 ou no ATI BM250.


Em relação à circulação quais os melhores equipamentos para corais moles e LPS? Já sei que não gostam de correntes laminares por isso opto pelas bombas com controlador e pelo que li as tunze são muito boas. A questão é: quais as tunze para o meu aqua?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ola Paulo 
> tenho bombas seio e são para substituir. Não sei ainda quais as que vou comprar. Estou inclinada para 2 tunze stream com controlador mas não sei se são suficientes! Quais as que tens no teu?
> Tens muitos peixes no teu aqua? porque é que escolheste o 250 em detrimento do 200?


Olá Ana

eu tenho tunze 6045 e sunsun 5000 lts, mas aconselho-te caso possas a pores tunze com controlador, é uma decisao tua em que a parte financeira conta muito.
Em relação ao escumador, como sou adepto da super-escumação, optei por um escumador que para mim me dê garantias e em caso de mudança de aqua nao terei que fazer novo upgrade.
Não querendo dizer com isso que o BM 200, não faria o trabalho, mas como referi anteriormente gosto de super escumaçao e optei um 10 x mais para a litragem do meu sistema.

----------


## António Vitor

> Em relação à circulação quais os melhores equipamentos para corais moles e LPS? Já sei que não gostam de correntes laminares por isso opto pelas bombas com controlador e pelo que li as tunze são muito boas. A questão é: quais as tunze para o meu aqua?


Sinceramente depois de ler estes artigos mudei radicalmente de opinião...

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2007/1/aafeature

podes ler os anteriores este é o 5 da "SAGA"
(antes concordava com a turbulência, esta mudança de opinião é recente)

trata-se apenas da minha opinião, e esta coincide com o artigo. Nada mais...

As correntes nos oceanos são práticamente (nos recifes pelo menos, com alguma/pouca profundidade) apenas laminares, só que por vezes dependendo dos ventos/mares  mudam de direcção..

Qualquer corrente laminar como diz no artigo chocando com rocha, corais etc...transforma-se em turbulenta, não consegues ter corrente laminar em todo o lado. Num aquário é impossivel.

Eu tentei replicar o gyro que fala no artigo, existe uma corrente fraca (não tenho nenhuma bomba a apontar para coral algum), mas de uma distância de 120 cms chega uma forte corrente ao outro lado do aquário, as bombas estão na parte superior, os corais ligeiramente mais abaixo...
em lados opostos, uma bomba no lado esq á frente, outra no direito por trás

Não fazem guerras, e promovem corrente mesmo dentro das rochas, mesmo atafulhado de pedra vejo corrente a sair de dentro das rocha a uma distância de 1 metro.
 :Big Grin: 

Como o que eu quero é corrente laminar e não turbulência, não se perde energia, pensa assim...

empurrar algo que já está em movimento é mais fácil e promove ...mais velocidade.

Daí também achar que bombas com mudança de velocidade ser uma má aposta, a água reduz de velocidade e quando a bomba aumenta há novamente choque entre "águas". Ganhas turbulência, mas a massa de água que se move diminui tremendamente..

Ou seja com bombas piores, consegues ter o mesmo efeito e mais velocidade de água...

naturalmente e dependendo das tuas pedras, porque como aqui disseram, tudo depende também dos aquários que estamos a falar, sistemas gyros (corrente ciruclar em todo o aquário), podem ser impossiveis de se criar em alguns, e só com turbulência podemos ter bons resultados em outros.

Digo é, que se conseguires usar o gyro, e se der para o teu caso, (não podes ter muita pedra), vais ver no fundo do aquário a 40 cms abaixo da bomba uma corrente laminar lenta a caminhar por todo o aquário...e ela percorre 120 cms (no meu caso)

tuirbulência tenho junto aos corais nas pedras, a água nessas superficies naturalmente cede e entra em turbulência...mas até chegar lá não perde impulso e energia...

Mais uma vez com um sistema destes podes ter menos bomba...como diz o artigo... corrente á mais importante que a luz...
Deixo a minha opinião...

As bombas que uso são 2 tunze...uma nano 6055 (comprei com controlador mas ...desliguei-o...), e uma stream 6060. A nano agora trabalha a cerca de 13.6 V (com a minha ups), ou seja nem 3000 l/h deve fazer...

Tenho as pedras mesmo encostadas ao vidro de trás (isto deve meter os pêlos em pé de muitos) e o embate da tal corrente da bomba mais poderosa a 6060, faz com que alguma dessa corrente (talvez 50%) se passe para dentro da rocha, é perfeitamente visivel mesmo...Quando dou artemia.

A bomba não está a apontar para nenhuma pedra, é apenas o atrito com a água que passa em cima que faz a camada inferior, mais abaixo entrar também em movimento...sem choques.

Na frente está a bomba mais fraquinha a fazer apenas a sua tarefa sem grandes obstáculos... (a pedra está mais para trás) no caso da EDP me cortar a luz ela providenciará oxigenação da água... claro que ela recebe ainda alguma da corrente vinda a 1.5 metros de distância mas recebe práticamente de trás/lado, e é só empurrar....fácil.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Antonio :Olá:  
Que dimensões tem o te aqua?

----------


## António Vitor

120cmsx60 (largo)x50 altura

Esta discussão sobre correntes merece um tópico individual...acho interessante, e sei que cada um tem uma opinião diferente.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Em relação à circulação quais os melhores equipamentos para corais moles e LPS? Já sei que não gostam de correntes laminares por isso opto pelas bombas com controlador e pelo que li as tunze são muito boas. A questão é: quais as tunze para o meu aqua?


 :Olá: Viva Ana
Como te foi dito o investimento em controladores é de considerar. As correntes variam na natureza ao longo do dia, do mês, do ano da estação do ano, o controlador associado às bombas permitirá aproximar desta realidade. Um ondulador poderá ser também uma excelente opção uma vez que o teu sistema e respectiva disposição são favoráveis ao uso de um ondulador. Para onduladores tens os Tunze wavebox

tens aqui um exemplo aplicado a corais moles e não só



e mais outro exemplo



aqui uma nano wavebox da tunze aplicada também a corais moles e num sistema pequeno



Cuidado para não gerar correntes ou turbulências laminares , particularmente se incidirem em corais Merulina que sofrem particularmente com essas correntes e muito rapidamente.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## António Vitor

> Como te foi dito o investimento em controladores é de considerar. As correntes variam na natureza ao longo do dia, do mês, do ano da estação do ano, o controlador associado às bombas permitirá aproximar desta realidade. Um ondulador poderá ser também uma excelente opção uma vez que o teu sistema e respectiva disposição são favoráveis ao uso de um ondulador. Para onduladores tens os Tunze wavebox


Discordo (apenas na parte das bombas com controlador) e vou usar frases do tal artigo para explicar a minha discordância...

O ondulador concordo que pode ser boa ideia...umas ecotech mpw40
 :Wink: 
que são do melhor que existe, por exemplo ou mesmo o sistema que referistes da tunze.




> In the natural environment, the reef surface and the corals which live on it experience mostly random, chaotic flow in the form of oscillatory surge. In most cases, aquarists interpret “random, chaotic flow” to exclude laminar or unidirectional flow. This interpretation usually translates into a bevy of powerheads and inlets arranged to resemble what I call a squirt gun firing squad.


Chaotic flow, or random flow oscillatory surge que traduzido dá algo como corrente oscilatória, não é como está explicito no artigo o mesmo que  turbulência. O tipo de turbulência que temos nos aquário não existe na natureza...

E sinceramente será impossivel não ter alguma forma de turbulência já que temos pouco espaço...

por mais que tentemos, só se apontarmos alguma bomba para um coral teremos a tal corrente laminar rápida, portanto, é de excluir efeitos perversos com corrente do tipo da minha.

Seria interessante e isso eu concordaria se fosse possivel inverter as bombas a direcção do gyro que fala o artigo.
e não as bombas reduzindo a velocidade, com o respectivo choque entre águas de diferentes velocidades, não que isso seja mau, quer dizer, pode ser bom, mas será uma perda de eficiência, e necessitariamos de mais potência de bombas. Tal como diz o artigo o espaço entre velocidade deveria ser aumentado:



> Commercially available “wavemakers” are not designed or constructed on anything more than the status quo of the coral hobby which is that corals and reef aquariums need “random, turbulent flow.” Apart from their high price, my biggest complaint about these pump controlling devices is that their outlets are switched on and off with such short intervals that they do not allow for an optimized fetch of water flow.


ou seja o controladores são muito bons mas o que fazem?
Apenas aquilo que o status quo deste hobby Manda turbulência:

Deveriam existir periodos mais longos entre velocidades para que se aproximassem do real.

Concordo a 100% tipo 10 minutos com uma velocidade e outros 10 numa outra, sem choque e sem perda de eficiência eléctrica, porque estamos a lutar contra o atrito e não a usar este...em nosso favor.





> Whereas the oscillatory surge of the natural environment entails movement of the entire water mass, the typical aquarium features small plumes of water movement which lose velocity and momentum with distance away from the source of water flow (Harker 1998).


Ou seja a tal "oscilatory surge", nos recifes é toda a massa de água e não pequenos porções como o que fazemos com a tal turbulência "caseira".




> but fast laminar flow will become turbulent as soon as it encounters an irregular surface such as that of a coral.


ou seja corrente laminar desde que encontre alguma rocha transforma-se em turbulenta...




> Although turbulence is the desired end product of water movement, aquarists should be more focused on producing faster unidirectional flow.


Embora a corrente turbulenta seja o que queremos, deveriamos estar mais concentrados em produzir uma corrente rápida de uma direcção, porque ela mesmo que não o quisessemos aparece...(A turbulência).


leiam, mudou a minha opinião em relação a muita coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

> Cuidado para não gerar correntes ou turbulências laminares , particularmente se incidirem em corais Merulina que sofrem particularmente com essas correntes e muito rapidamente.


muita corrente num único sentido (com uma bomba apontada directamente), não será concerteza aconselhável.

Não aconselho isso, só existe desta corrente na parte superior do aquário (e no interior das rochas), um grande O na superficie do aquário...Também tenho corrente turbulenta no meu aquário, mas tal como o artigo disse, não me preocupei com isso, e é correcto como diz o artigo, que a turbulência chega aos corais...no matter what... não com muita potência, a suficiente, para as trocas gasosas, em todos os cantos do aquário.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

Na relidade a questão da circulação em aquarios marinhos é e sempre foi algo muito controversso.

A questão passa desde logo pela concepção (forma do aquario).
Na verdade o aquario ideal deveria ser completamente esférico, de modo a que um simples fluxo de corrente se mantivesse "quase eterno" em movimento no aquario.

Infelizmente não é o que se passa.

Temos aquarios com arestas e pior ainda, a maioria das vezes cheios de de rocha a mais.

Somos preguiçosos de mais. Aprendemos a "remediar" o excesso de carga organica com DSB´s (que não sabemos ou conseguimos manter saudaveis). Aprendemos com a rocha a resolver os problemas de desnitrificação, mas esquecemos a dificuldade que exite em fazer a agua chegar ao mais diverssos pontos da rocha onde o acumulo de materia organica se dá e vem a contaminar o nosso sistema.

Por tudo isto. Do ideal teorico (correntes laminares) em grandes massas de agua que não conseguimos reproduzir, ás correntes turbulentas caoticas para muitos dos seres que pretendemos manter a maioria das vezes, o caminho será em minha opinião sempre de compromisso e em especial , deveremos sermpre ter em conta o que queremos manter (quais as espécies).

Nesta altura o desenvolvimento técnico começa a oferecer-nos boas bombas simuladoras de correntes, com fluxos variáveis e com uma já razoavel capacidade de débito.

----------


## António Vitor

Concordo com o Júlio... Em quase tudo, não concordo no entanto nos controladores de bomba como remédio para simular as correntes, estes continuam com ciclos demasiado curtos, perdemos potência, e obrigam a compra de bombas mais potentes e caras. 

O meu controlador da 6055, foi retirado....
 :Big Grin: 
Estou mesmo a pensar em o vender...

Pelo simples facto de termos aquários rectangulares, e portanto promotores de choques e turbulência, deveria ser também motivo para promovermos ao máximo a anti-turbulência...no que for humanamente possivel, para podermos ter mais fluxo por menos potência de bomba.

Deste modo tenho mais turbulência não no centro do aquário (choque entre fluxos) mas nas extremidades, no choque com o vidro...
mesmo a 120 cms de distância...no entanto porque as bombas também aspiram parte desse fluxo é orientando no tal gyro...

No centro não tenho rocha nem corais que precisem de muita correntel.

É próximo a estes vidros laterais que também tenho as rochas, e a potência já diminuiu a 120 cms com perdas no tal atrito entre camadas de água com velocidade diferente (que produzem turbulência q.b. no centro do mesmo...), que os seus efeitos não são prejudiciais.

Mas claro, já vi correntes que embora diferentes do natural, como as produzidas pelas vortech chegam a todos os cantos...nem sempre devemos nos aproximar do natural, mas para quem tem bombas das "tradicionais" a tentativa do tal gyro pode ser benéfica...fica o meu testemunho.

Acho que estes artigos fazem muitissimo para o nosso hobby questionando muita da coisa que achamos como adquirido e imutável.
Mas como cada caso é um caso, só com a tal disposição das rochas que tenho no meu aquário se torna viável a tal tentativa de gyro, embora não seja um gyro pleno, tentei, e com isso consigo ter boa circulação (na minha opinião) com menos potência de bombas.

----------


## António Vitor

http://waterinspiration.blogspot.com...-martimas.html

coloquei um video para terem uma ideia da corrente, numa das zonas com menos corrente. podem ver...

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> http://waterinspiration.blogspot.com...-martimas.html
> 
> coloquei um video para terem uma ideia da corrente, numa das zonas com menos corrente. podem ver...


Ola Antonio :Olá:  
de facto parece fazer sentido. Pleo menos no teu aqua está a funcionar. Quais são as tuas bombas?

----------


## António Vitor

No meu blog, já indiquei as bombas, e a posição das mesmas...

1 6055 a 13.5v (+/- 2500l/h), 1 powerhead da hagen nem 1000l/h faz, e uma tunze 6060.

Existe corrente debaixo para cima, fenomeno interessante, o fluxo da corrente em cima faz mexer a água em baixo de uma forma estranha, se uma particula entra em movimento, e se observares essa particula esta segue um caminho caótico mas parece que não perde práticamente velocidade...vai andando devagarinho mas anda até chocar com alguma corrente laminar em cima. e ganhar velocidade.

Muita circulação agora tenho debaixo para cima...estranho, tal como o artigo diz é para compensar a água que desce vinda de cima...
tudo flui...A água toda, mesmo dentro das rochas como o Jack no artigo referiu...

O Jack Adams ganhou um fã com este artigo, eu...
não teve medo de contradizer o lema da maior parte do pessoal..."laminar não!"

Quando eu observo em alguns videos corrente turbulenta, que parece que chicoteia os corais, em turbilhão...Julgo que estão de acordo que muita circulação turbulenta também pode ser prejudicial...

Ás vezes é preferivel bombas mais fracas...

Ana ter em atenção que esta circulação não é imediata, leva tempo à água a entrar em movimento, o tal gyro, não tem efeitos imediatos. Talvez seja por isso que muita gente posiciona as bombas e não espera o tempo suficiente, para que perceba o efeito final...e portanto desiste de configurações destas.

----------


## António Vitor

Vou colocar um tópico sobre o assunto, acho um tema pouco discutido, e é do que menos se sabe, a dinâmica dos fluidos é complexa...
Bom tema para discussão...

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas  :Olá:  

 continuo sem decidir nada do escumador! :Admirado:  
tenho corais moles e LPS mas queria por uma ou mais montiporas. ATI 200 ou 250?  
Aqui fica o setup do meu aqua
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16718

----------


## António Vitor

Não há escumação a  mais, quase toda a gente pensa assim, eu incluido...
portanto eu compraria o 250 se o orçamento não for limitativo.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas :Olá:  
mas o ATI 200 que é indicado para aqua até 1000l é suficiente, ou não?
O ATI 250 é até 3000l. Justificasse para uma aqua de 400l?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas 
> mas o ATI 200 que é indicado para aqua até 1000l é suficiente, ou não?
> O ATI 250 é até 3000l. Justificasse para uma aqua de 400l?


Olá Ana

Apesar de ter dado já a minha opinião, vou reforçar mais uma vez.
Será que as indicações dadas pelos fabricantes serão correctas em relação a capacidade dos escumadores?? custa me a crer, porque se compararmos varias marcas, elas diferem muito umas das outras em relação a capacidade de escumadores muito identicos.
Eu tenho num aquario de 380 litros brutos um ATI BM 250 e já tive um BM 200 e a diferença é abismal, alem de que consigo ter peixes e corais em quantidade, mantendo umas cores e crescimentos brutais nos corais e peixes saudáveis.
Agora como referi também a questão financeira neste hobbie conta muito e cada um sabe as suas possibilidades  financeiras, por isso A ESCOLHA È TUA.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## António Vitor

subscrevo com aquilo que dizes Paulo.

O meu sistema deve ser semelhante ao teu, um BM 250 será talvez uma compra futura, eu gostaria de o ter, afinal o escumador é no meu entender uma das peças mais importantes. E quanto melhor...melhor...
 :Wink:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ok :SbOk3:   está decidido!
Obrigada a todos! :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Ana antes demais parabéns pelo teu reef...

Para baralhar ainda mais a escolha já viste os Aquamedic Turboflotor 5000?

Eu tb ando indeciso para um projecto de reef ligueiramente mais pequeno que o teu (330 Litros + sump de 80 litros).

Podes comentar/sugerir/ajudar em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657

Fica bem e depois diz qual foi a escolha

Bom Ano
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Ana antes demais parabéns pelo teu reef...
> 
> Para baralhar ainda mais a escolha já viste os Aquamedic Turboflotor 5000?
> 
> Eu tb ando indeciso para um projecto de reef ligueiramente mais pequeno que o teu (330 Litros + sump de 80 litros).
> 
> Podes comentar/sugerir/ajudar em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16657
> 
> Fica bem e depois diz qual foi a escolha
> ...


Ola Pedro :Olá:  

Já decidi que é um ATI BM 250. Esse aquamedic até pode ser muito bom mas eu tenho uma má experiencia com o meu por isso aquamedic nem pensar!! :yb668:

----------

